# Division équitable de bande passant



## NostromoBishop (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis en colocation et je cherche à faire en sorte que les 2 Mac (mon iMac et le MacBook) de ma coloc' se partagent équitablement la bande passante.
Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les préférences du routeur numéricâble (netgear cvg834g) pouvant m'aider à faire celà.

Si quelqu'un avait une idée, je lui en serait reconnaissant.

Bonne soirée

Nostromo


----------



## jmos (24 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis pas bien sûr de comprendre ton besoin....

Les routeurs allouent la bande passante dynamiquement en fonction des besoins: au cas, par exemple, où tu aurais deux applications générant des besoins conflictuels, c'est la priorité attachée aux paquets transmis qui va déterminer qui aura plus ou moins de bande passante. C'est ainsi qu'une communication en voix sous IP aura toujours la priorité sur un mail, par exemple ( parce que les paquets de VoIP sont en UDP, et que le mail est sous IP, enfin c'est l'idée générale...)
Maintenant, sur certains routeurs tu peux mettre des limites maximum ou minimum de bande passante à destination ou en provenance d'une adresse IP donnée. Mais ceci ne te permet de la faire qu'à l'intérieur de ton réseau ( vers ton Imac ou ton MacBook ). La sortie vers Internet ou l'entrée des données d'Internet vers ton routeur ne sont pas normalement sous ton contrôle.
Si tu veux faire cela, il va te falloir des routeurs autrement plus professionnels que ton Netgear...


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas pour numéricable, mais les opérateurs ne laissent pas la partie QoS de leur routeur accessible. On les comprend...
La plupart du temps, la QoS opérateur se fait côté (WAN) ADSL, et se limite à séparer les flux (Web, voix, TV) dans des tuyaux ATM séparés afin de garantir la bande passante aux flux voix et TV.
Numéricable, c'est pas de l'ATM, mais le principe est le même.

Mais, si je comprend bien, le but de la manip, c'est de partager la bande passante disponible sur internet entre 2 Mac.
En principe, c'est le rôle des routeurs, ou des sondes QoS, mais pour un particulier, installer ces matériels en coupure entre le Lan et le matériel opérateur serait trop coûteux, et trop technique.

Donc on en est réduit à faire du bidouillage sur les Macs.
La commande ipfw (en mode terminal) permet de faire du shaping (lissage de trafic), on peut alors  affecter (par exemple si on a un raccordement internet à 8Mbps) 4Mbps à chaque Mac.
 Commande imbuvable, complexe, hyper technique. Bref, pour les spécialistes...

Reste la solution logicielle. Sur Pc, il y a par exemple netlimiter qui fait ça très bien.
Sur Mac, pas grand chose.
Quelques solutions dans le lien ci-dessous:
http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...haper-or-bandwidth-controller-app-for-mac-osx

La solution mschrag semble pas mal.
http://mschrag.github.com/

Mais bon, c'est quand même un peu technique....


----------



## NostromoBishop (25 Mars 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est quand même un peu technique....



En effet, un peu technique mais je vais approfondir ça.
En tout cas merci pour ton aide.

Bonne journée


----------



## edd72 (25 Mars 2011)

jmos a dit:


> parce que les paquets de VoIP sont en UDP, et que le mail est sous *IP*, enfin c'est l'idée générale...




Tu veux dire TCP? Parceque IP est une couche Réseau et TCP, comme UDP, sont des couches Transport (la couche Réseau dans notre exemple étant toujours IP, on est sur le web!)
Ce n'est plus tout à fait vrai avec le haut débit, on peut très bien avoir des applications VoIP tout à fait performantes via TCP (c'est le cas de Skype) -et ça permet d'économiser des controles plutot inutiles et couteux en BP pour de la simple VoIP-. Mais bon, bref, c'est hors sujet


----------



## elamapi (25 Mars 2011)

bon, ça part en termes supers techniques là 

Si je saisie vaguement le sens de ta pensé, tu veux juste que ta colloc ne bouffe pas toute la bande passante et laisse avec un download a 3ko/sec.

Premiere solution:
Tu échange la bande passante contre un massage tout nu 

Deuxieme solution:
Il va falloir faire du traffic shaping. Or ton routeur (ni aucun routeur de base) ne sais le faire. La seule solution sera de mettre une machine qui va le faire. Un pc sous linux par exemple, installé avec une distribution dédié a ça (genre IpCop integre Wonder Shaper, un soft qui fait ce que tu demande).

Troisieme solution: 
utiliser ipfw sur ton mac et celui de ta colloc pour limiter "en dur" le traffic. Ainsi chaque mac n'utilisera pas plus de 200Ko/s par exemple.

Le soucis de cette solution, c'est que meme si ta collec a son mac eteint, tu sera toujours bridé a 200Ko. Alors avec un linux qui fait du traffic shaping, le partage sera dynaamique et si personne d'autre que toi n'utilise la bande passante, tu aura le debit max.

4eme solution: Tu te paye ton propre abonnement.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> bon, ça part en termes supers techniques là
> 
> Si je saisie vaguement le sens de ta pensé, tu veux juste que ta colloc ne bouffe pas toute la bande passante et laisse avec un download a 3ko/sec.
> 
> ...



La première solution est bien 

Pour la deuxième solution, Pratiquement tous les routeurs font du traffic shaping et du traffic policy. Sinon, il n'y aurait pas de flux temps réel sur internet....
La solution linux est bonne, mais un routeur coûterait peut-être moins cher.

Pour la troisième, il faut jouer avec les commandes ipfw disable (colloc pas là) et enable(colloc là)

Pour la quatrième, c'est bon, mais il faut faire installer une nouvelle ligne téléphonique...

Reste la solution logicielle, peut-être la plus simple à mettre en oeuvre.


----------



## jmos (25 Mars 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu veux dire TCP? Parceque IP est une couche Réseau et TCP, comme UDP, sont des couches Transport (la couche Réseau dans notre exemple étant toujours IP, on est sur le web!)
> Ce n'est plus tout à fait vrai avec le haut débit, on peut très bien avoir des applications VoIP tout à fait performantes via TCP (c'est le cas de Skype) -et ça permet d'économiser des controles plutot inutiles et couteux en BP pour de la simple VoIP-. Mais bon, bref, c'est hors sujet



Exact, j'ai été trop vite....

J'en serai quitte pour une tournée virtuelle


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce n'est plus tout à fait vrai avec le haut débit, on peut très bien avoir des applications VoIP tout à fait performantes via TCP (c'est le cas de Skype) -et ça permet d'économiser des controles plutot inutiles et couteux en BP pour de la simple VoIP-. Mais bon, bref, c'est hors sujet



Euh...., je crois que skype utilise TCP pour tout ce qui est établissement d'appel, dialogues de contrôle avec les serveurs skype, mais dès qu'on se cause, (de poste à poste), c'est de l'UDP
Et, curiosité, c'est le même numéro de port en TCP et en UDP.
Mais c'est vrai que c'est hors sujet


----------

